# Need some tips on 1960's mid- century modern kitchen



## Vito117 (Oct 6, 2010)

I bought this well built- solid -mid century modern ranch and am undergoing some TLC and remodeling work. Installed some cool big windows in the bedrooms, bamboo floors, and now tackling the kitchen area.

These cabinets are in need of a face lift/ update.
Is there a way to update those cabinets doors and drawers?
Cabinet framing is sound. Just need some input on methods and materials.
New Veneer?
New doors?
New hardware is a given.

I am in the glass and glazing business so I'm planning on doing all glass c-tops ( 3/4" obscure white or similar) Very sleek and techy.
Also will be enlarging the above sink window to about 10 ft wide.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The space is timeless, but the doors and drawer fronts could use updating. Veneering the face frames and cabinet sides along with new door, drawer fronts and hardware will update the kitchen.
Appliance upgrade would go along with this.
If you have access to gas, I would ditch the electric cooktop.
Ron


----------



## Vito117 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Ron.
I was thinking of ebonizing them too.
But afraid that may be too trendy and seem outdated in 5 years.
Gotta think resale value in 3 years.
Maple veneer, Grass style hinges, and some simple nickel straight pulls is what I'm thinking.

Any good sources for veneers?


----------



## astormer (Oct 8, 2010)

As a woman, and as I get older, it's not as much about what they look like, it's about how convenient they are. Do I have to get down on my hands and knees to reach the back of the cabinet, or does the shelf slide out? What about the pantry shelves? And the corners -I HATE corner cabinets that you lose stuff in because you can't reach it. A lovely metal backsplash would go with the 1960's moderness, and stainless appliances would look awesome, and a stainless vent a hood over the cooktop (remove the cabinets) would do a lot to "update" the look. Don't change the outside too much, it's classic and the color of the wood is great. I even like the hardware, but I'm a retro nut. The lights are WONDERFUL, especially the dining room. (But you can change the paneling under the bar.) Wow, glass countertops! Are they durable? And can you make them have a soft (light) glow?


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> Veneering the face frames and cabinet sides along with new door, drawer fronts and hardware will update the kitchen.
> Appliance upgrade would go along with this.


I like this idea a lot.

I vote for a hood in the same finish as whatever the new applicances will be also .. but then again I just like hoods a lot :laughing:

Your house looks cool, I like it.


----------

